# How do your "human" kids relate to your GS kid(s)?



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

We have a 6 year old daughter who has an interesting relationship with her "sisters" Lexi and Bella! (bella is the cat) Bella flees in terror usually when Maddie appears, after several times getting stuffed in the clothes hamper or trapped in a doll cradle! Lexi and Maddie love each other very "roughly" LOL! Maddie was very used to being the only child and even though she wanted a puppy desperately it wasn't long after Lexi arrived that we kept hearing "you love her more than me!" Then Lexi went through the really rough early puppy days when was jumping up and nipping, which did NOT endear her to Maddie at all. All winter long when Maddie would go out in the snow to play Lexi wanted to go out too and I can't tell you how many times I had to go out and rescue Maddie from a very exhuberant puppy who wanted her hat/mittens/boots/snow pants! Once she even started dragging Maddie across the snow by her pants! They have come a long way though and now there are lots of snuggles between them MOST of the time. I hope as they grow together they will become inseparable. And maybe Bella will warm up to Maddie too eventually!

Beth


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't have any human kids but all the kids in the neighborhood LOVED my last dog Ginger and she loved kids. Bianca loves kids too, but when a kid wants to pet her I always have to warn them that she might lick their faces (their faces are usually in perfect licking-range for her!)
I have some friends, I always used to bring Ginger to their house for dinner every Friday night. I've brought Bianca a few times but I have to keep reminding their younger kids that Bianca is NOT Ginger and she might not LIKE getting squished or hugged or having a kid lie down on her, or being dressed up and paraded around...








Ginger liked close contact with humans more than anything so she would wag her tail when the kids did stuff like that, and she was the most tolerant dog I've known so they could do whatever they wanted and she would never growl or snap (usually just wag her tail and smile, to her ANY attention was a good thing.) Luckily Bianca was raised with kids so she is pretty tolerant as well!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: How do your "human" kids relate to your GS kid*

My "skin" kids were already older when we adopted Sean, i.e. ages 10 and 15 so they knew how to act around animals. Plus we've always had a cat so they grew up sharing their home with a pet. Sean either was raised w/children before we adopted him or he is just good natured because he gravitates towards kids and is a perfect angel w/babies.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's interesting around here with 3 kids and 2 dogs. My older dog Morgan is 7 and DS#1 (he's 5) is her life. She breathes for this kid and he adores her. DS#1 if he's in the mood will go play t-ball with the 9 month old puppy but other than that, he DOES NOT get along with the puppy. Puppy just wants his attention and since DS#1 will play rough with him, it doesn't always go well! I will say the puppy has the most respect for DS#1.

My twins are 4. They love Morgan, give her hugs and kisses all the time. She loves them too but anyone can tell she favors DS#1. The twins are excellent with the pup. Girl Twin calls him little baby Otto and hugs him and kisses him all the time. Boy Twin is the first one on the ball when the puppy puts it down. He knows that when the puppy is making off with one of their toys, get the ball and call the puppy!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

My DD and Heidi grew up together, and she still calls Heidi her "sister dog". She put cloths on the poor dog, they rough-housed and chased each other. DD was 5 when we brought Heidi home:









When we brought Tasha home 5 years later, DD had 2 "sister dogs". They taught her responsibilities (feeding, watering, picking up after them) and gave her unconditional love.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I must say that Chico adores my daughter Samantha. It was rough when he was a pup, with all the nipping at her, but now they are the best of friends. I have shared parenting with my ex, so she isn't around all the time, but when she is, he is her shadow. If she goes in the backyard to play, he follows, at night he sleeps in the hallway right between our bedroom doors. 
She loves him dearly also. Anytime she has a snack, it is always Chico-friendly, so she can share with him. 
Here are some recent pics of them together....


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky has always been fine around the boys but they were all mid to late teens 13. 13 and 17. I do have younger neices and nephews (2 and 7) when we got Rocky. We also have some friends with younger kids, they were (7 and 6) when we got Rocky. He is normally good around the kid and very tolerant. They all know how to give him a treat, pet him, etc. Of course they had to be taught how to behave with him and he must be very tolerant. I have to get after the kids more then Rocky for doing things wrong.

Rocky is great with my boys. He usually waits at the front door for my 20 yo to get home from work. They do the petting and roughhousing for the first 10 minutes or so after he gets home. He wil also rough house and run around with the other boys and DH.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

What are these "human" kids of which you speak??


----------

